# Tournament Woes, but new PB! WooHoo!!



## fender66 (Apr 11, 2011)

Well....My bud (freetofish/Ron) and I fished our second tourny this weekend. We didn't fair very well, and can't figure out why. We were throwing the same baits that most everyone else was, but just wasn't in the right places I guess. We learn something every time we go out, and this weekend's lesson is that we need to move faster from place to place. We're spending too much time in each cove.

We didn't finish last, but we didn't do very well. The winning team weighed in over 30lb for 2 days. We weighed in a little over 7lb with 2 fish. Largemouth had to be 15 inch or more and Ron weighed in one on Saturday at 1.86lb. I weighed in nothing. We both caught a lot of fish...just all short in the 10-14 inch range.

On Sunday, I weighed in this beauty! A new personal best at 5.21lb.




I did learn on Sunday, unfortunately that we were allowed to keep Kentucky bass that were 12" or bigger. I didn't hear that in the morning meeting unfortunately. Ron swears that we didn't catch any Kentuckys, and I trust him completely......but since I don't know the difference I have small doubts in my head. Maybe, we did better than the results actually show??? Nothing can be done about it now other than we have to learn from out triumphs and our failures...I certainly have been humbled enough to learn from both.  

But...all in all, I have a great time fishing with my buddy and that's what it's mostly about! Well, that and catching a 5.21lb LM. Did I mention that yet? :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Apr 11, 2011)

It was a learning experience though!

But nice PB fish! :beer:


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 11, 2011)

nice catch Fender =D> =D>


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice fish! Congrats.


----------



## bulldog (Apr 11, 2011)

Great job and that is a heck of a fish!! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## bulldog (Apr 11, 2011)

Where do I get one of those shirts? :?:


----------



## fender66 (Apr 11, 2011)

bulldog said:


> Where do I get one of those shirts? :?:



Thanks guys....

The shirt......

That's a special design that I drew and created for myself, my daughter and one fishing partner. There's only 3 that exist......but if you're really nice to me, and my daughter okays it (since I told her they were only for us)....we might be able to talk. :wink:


----------



## poolie (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats on the PB. Very nice!!!!


----------



## Brine (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats fender! =D> 

That's a chunky LM you got there. 

Curious...What was big fish for the tourney? What did you catch it on?


----------



## fender66 (Apr 11, 2011)

Brine said:


> Congrats fender! =D>
> 
> That's a chunky LM you got there.
> 
> Curious...What was big fish for the tourney? What did you catch it on?



Thanks Brine...

The big fish for the tourney was 6.63 and was brought in about 10 minutes after I weighed mine. I was close to having big fish of the day...but mine was the third biggest of the tourney. I'm still happy with that one fish, as anyone would be. Here is the results board for the day. I keep these for myself to reference and learn from.

I caught this one on a medium dive sassy shad by strike king. I ran it right by a cedar bed that I could see the top of. It actually ran into the outer 3rd of the bed and it stopped. I thought it was snagged. When I went to pull it through....this fish rolled to the top with my lure in it's mouth. I was all very strange because I never felt the bite. Not much of a fight either as it was about 4 feet off the side of the boat. I'll still take it! Any day!


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 11, 2011)

Fender, I like the shirt, but the Indiana Jones hat takes the cake :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> Fender, I like the shirt, but the Indiana Jones hat takes the cake :LOL2:



I love that hat....my daughter gave that to me for Christmas. It is tough to wear when it's real windy though. Want's to blow off all the time. The guys here at work call me Professor (Indiana Jones reference) since I wore it to work after Christmas. I still don't care. :wink:


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 11, 2011)

NICE!


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 11, 2011)

I wear my Stormy Kromer down south here when it's cold and take a lot of slack, but I love it too


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice PB Chris. Sorry to hear you didn't do better.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 11, 2011)

S&MFISH said:


> Nice PB Chris. Sorry to hear you didn't do better.



Thanks Steve. Like I said on the phone Saturday.....they were biting...just not the big ones. We still landed quite a few bass just a little under 15". I really appreciate your advice.


----------



## njTom (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats on your new PB fender =D>


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 11, 2011)

I know how it is there. You catch 14.75in fish ALL day long. The Keepers are hard to come by.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 11, 2011)

S&MFISH said:


> I know how it is there. You catch 14.75in fish ALL day long. The Keepers are hard to come by.



That is exactly about what happened too. We didn't weigh the ones that weren't 15", but it would have added up to at least a minimum of 14-16 lb I bet.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats on the PB, Chris! 8) =D>


----------



## fish devil (Apr 11, 2011)

:twisted: Congrats on the PB!!!!! =D>


----------



## BassGeek54 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey fender, like the hat, like the shirt, LOVE the fish...awesome job on that one. Sorry to hear you guys didn't place better but you got some more expreience in the tournaments and I have faith that before the year is out you guys will win some of them.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 11, 2011)

=D> =D> =D> =D> Nice Catching Chris! In my book catching a new personal best makes up for all them lousy days on the water and catching it in a tournament only makes it sweeter!!!!


----------



## one100grand (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice catch! Congrats....Great shirt and hat...but where's the plaid?


----------



## rweathers1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice fish Fender =D> congrats on the new pb


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 12, 2011)

Pb is always the funnest fish to catch, my 3rd ever tourney i was fishing solo and caught a 12.5" fish, It made my day, After the 3rd try i had something to weigh..  Congrats, keep at it.


----------

